# Yikes!



## JEFFB (Aug 28, 2005)

I just think this is a cute pic (may not be the sharpest tho  ) That wave is so small, but it was a monster in that birds eyes. 


http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/RUN.jpg


----------



## Smith2688 (Aug 28, 2005)

hehehe...poor little guy.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 31, 2005)

Love it


----------

